# Please help find arp source



## orlusha (May 29, 2010)

Hi mates from FreeBSD newbie!

I need a source for arp executable (that is located in /usr/sbin/). arp.c in /lib/libstand is NOT a source for this executable. Please smb help find the proper file.


----------



## graudeejs (May 29, 2010)

/usr/src/usr.sbin/arp/arp.c


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 29, 2010)

`$ find /usr/src/ -name arp\*`

â€œGive a man a fish; you have fed him for today.  Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetimeâ€


----------



## orlusha (May 30, 2010)

Thanx, it's the right file!

It's definitely hard to find it having a coreutils tree and a FreeSBIE CD... 

FreeBSD installation to HDD is a nice tool...


----------



## fronclynne (May 30, 2010)

Well, there is a source viewer . . .


----------

